# Worried



## Lilocsprings (Jun 12, 2017)

I checked on my skeeter pee and it is 0.992. I pitched my sulphate and K+. I tried my sample left behind and it has a slight off taste to it. Crapola. Does this mean it's ruined? I still need to sweeten but I have read that some sneak a taste and it's good. I can't say mine is that good at this point.


----------



## Lilocsprings (Jun 12, 2017)

Another question. Can I sweeten with another real lemon bottle mixed with the 6 cups of sugar to get a real lemon flavor?


----------



## Julie (Jun 13, 2017)

You should be fine, yes you can sweeten with sugar and lemon. It takes a lot to ruin a wine.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 13, 2017)

the flavor of your S P won't come out until it's back sweetened. We started with the 6 cups of sugar & now we are down to 4.5 cups, we like ours Tart! Roy


----------



## Shayne Edwards (Apr 27, 2018)

Not just me then?


----------

